# HAUNTED RADIO'S HALFWAY TO HALLOWEEN: mchc, amanda's nightmare, gremlins, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO'S HALFWAY TO HALLOWEEN: mchc, amanda's nightmare, gremlins, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we start our two week "Halfway to Halloween" celebration with news on Scared Stiff Magazine, the Motor City Haunt Club's annual Haunted Garage Sale, Amanda's Nightmare, Horror Realm, Scares That Care, I Spit on Your Grave 2, Jurassic Park 4, Gremlins, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the "Evil Dead" remake. Also, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with Rob Zombie's Michael. Then Haunted Radio's Top Ten features the top ten films in the "Halloween" film series. All of this and so much more on the May 22 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-052213.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

